# Propellerpumpe MP50 M3 im Test



## Roland O. (13. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es wieder einmal ein kurzes Video zum Thema "Effizient Wasser bewegen". Genauer gesagt habe ich eine Propellerpumpe von Sam (Marinaqua Luxembourg) mal auf meinen "Prüfstand" gehabt, und muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich von der Leistung der Pumpe begeistert bin. Hier stimmt für mich vor allem das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis - ich weigere mich einfach ein paar Tausend Euro für eine Teichpumpe auszugeben.
Zusätzlich hat die Pumpe den Vorteil, dass man Sie sowohl trocken als auch getaucht aufstellen kann. Mehr dazu im Video!

[youtube]



_]View: https://youtu.be/vQZgjij3Qro[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2021)

Sehr interessant, da kommt man ja fast auf LH Verbrauch.
Hast du da was an Erfahrungen gehört zum Thema Fadenalgen?


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Aug. 2021)

Fadenalgen Pumpe 
Hab ich da was verpasst. 
Klär mich bitte mal auf. 

Den Verbrauch der Pumpe find ich spitze.


----------



## Roland O. (13. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, da kommt man ja fast auf LH Verbrauch.
> Hast du da was an Erfahrungen gehört zum Thema Fadenalgen?


Hallo Rene,
Fadenalgen mag keine Pumpe - egal welcher Bauart. Wenn du diese Pumpe im Teich betreiben willst, brauchst du einen Vorfilter - also einen Gitterkorb. Und je nachdem wie groß du diesen baust, wird auch die Zeit sein, bis die Pumpe wenig bis nichts mehr saugt. Aber das ist bei allen Pumpen so, die im Teich landen und Fadenalgen abbekommen. 

LG
Roland


----------



## samorai (13. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Roland! 
Nicht schlecht dieses Teil  .
Ist dir bekannt ob es verschiedene Versionen gibt ? 
Aber eigentlich braucht man das nicht und "Luft" nach oben ist immer gut.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Aug. 2021)

Ok jetzt hab ich es mit den Fadenalgen  auch kapiert


----------



## Roland O. (13. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Nicht schlecht dieses Teil  .
> Ist dir bekannt ob es verschiedene Versionen gibt ?
> Aber eigentlich braucht man das nicht und "Luft" nach oben ist immer gut.


Hallo Ron,
sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt es eine 30er und eine 50er Version. Ich hatte die 50er Version. Bei der 30er bin ich mir nicht sicher, müsste man direkt bei Sam nachfragen. 

LG
Roland


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Aug. 2021)

Wie liegen die Pumpen preislich?


----------



## Roland O. (14. Aug. 2021)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Wie liegen die Pumpen preislich?


Die Pumpe kostet derzeit in einem Auktionshaus 495€ - aber am besten direkt beim Hersteller nachfragen. Sam ist ein sehr netter Mensch, und kann auch gut deutsch. Email: sam@aquarium.lu

LG
Roland


----------



## 4711LIMA (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Ron, wie immer ein toller Bericht. Mich würde interessieren ob die M50 auf der Ansaugseite einen Höhenunterschied aufbauen kann?
Als Beispiel, die Pumpe kommt nach einem Saugsammler, Trommel oder Bandfilter


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2021)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hallo Ron, wie immer ein toller Bericht. Mich würde interessieren ob die M50 auf der Ansaugseite einen Höhenunterschied aufbauen kann?
> Als Beispiel, die Pumpe kommt nach einem Saugsammler, Trommel oder Bandfilter


Na im Video sind es doch 20cm


----------



## 4711LIMA (15. Aug. 2021)

Das ist aber ein Unterschied ob Du wie im Film die Ausgangsseite frei rauslaufen lässt oder auf der Ansaugseite den Höhenunterschied aufbaust und die Ausgangsseite Unterwasser ist


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2021)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Unterschied ob Du wie im Film die Ausgangsseite frei rauslaufen lässt oder auf der Ansaugseite den Höhenunterschied aufbaust und die Ausgangsseite Unterwasser ist


Aber wenn du die Auslaufhöhe / Stauhöhe vorher gut schätzt ist, hast du ja deinen entspannten Auslauf. Und wenn sich das Wasser 20 cm aufstaut ist eh was falschgelaufen mit den Rückläufen


----------



## Roland O. (16. Aug. 2021)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hallo Ron, wie immer ein toller Bericht. Mich würde interessieren ob die M50 auf der Ansaugseite einen Höhenunterschied aufbauen kann?
> Als Beispiel, die Pumpe kommt nach einem Saugsammler, Trommel oder Bandfilter


Hallo Lima,
ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen, aber eine Saughöhe besitzt diese Pumpe definitiv nicht. Die Pumpe muss immer unter Wasserniveau installiert werden und kann das Wasser nur nach oben drücken. Aber auch hier ist die Förderhöhe aufgrund der Type der Pumpe sehr begrenzt, im Idealfall 20cm Förderhöhe oder weniger.

LG
Roland


----------



## Mushi (16. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, da kommt man ja fast auf LH Verbrauch.
> Hast du da was an Erfahrungen gehört zum Thema Fadenalgen?



Tolle Pumpe, aber die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Mit 30 Watt habe ich mit Ultraschall 24.000 l/h im Teichbetrieb mit Luftheber gemessen und die Belüftung war auch noch inklusive:

MP50: 30 Watt für 16 m³/h, 1,87 Watt pro m³/h
LH: 30 Watt für 24 m³/h, 1,25 Watt pro m³/h

Bei den größeren Umwälzraten, wird der Vorsprung sogar noch grösser:

MP50: 160 Watt für 46 m³/h, 3,5 Watt pro m³/h
LH: 95 Watt für 65 m³/h, 1,5 Watt pro m³/h

Lassen wir Luftheber mal aussen vor, sind die Werte insbesondere bei den kleinen Drehzahlen sehr ansprechend.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Roland
Habe in meiner Kammer 2 Abgänge für den Rücklauf unter wasser.
Was denkst du wie würde es mit der Pumpe aussehen wenn ich die Pumpe mit einem Y stück verbinden würde damit sie die beiden Rückläufe bedient ?
Habe zur zeit 2 16000er Aquafore HF am laufen a 75 Watt
Da müsste doch die Pumpe bei 60 Watt fast das selbe bringen wie die 2 Aquaforte.
Denke das bei 60 Watt wenn die Pumpe keine Höhe überwinden muss da bestimmt 30000 ltr. Ankommen. 
Was denkst du ?


----------



## Roland O. (18. Aug. 2021)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> Habe in meiner Kammer 2 Abgänge für den Rücklauf unter wasser.
> Was denkst du wie würde es mit der Pumpe aussehen wenn ich die Pumpe mit einem Y stück verbinden würde damit sie die beiden Rückläufe bedient ?
> Habe zur zeit 2 16000er Aquafore HF am laufen a 75 Watt
> ...


Hallo Armin, wenn du keine Höhe überwinden musst, und du auch nicht endlos lange Rückleitungen mit vielen Winkeln oder nur kleinem Rohrquerschnitt hast, wird die Pumpe sicher deutlich sparsamer sein, als die 2 Aquaforte - davon bin ich überzeugt. Aber wie gesagt, die Gegebenheiten müssen schon stimmen. Vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein paar Details von den Rückleitungen geben wie Durchmesser, Leitungslänge, etc.

LG
Roland


----------



## koiteich1 (19. Aug. 2021)

Hi Roland
Also die rückleitungen sind 110er ht rohr.
Vom Filter raus einmal 90 Grad Bogen nach unten und dann 2 45 Grad Bogen.
Nach 2m geht es gerade in den Teich
60cm unter Wasser.
Die 2. Leitung ist länger
Ebenfalls 1x 90 grad Bogen nach unten dann 3 x 30 Grad Bogen jetzt geht es ca. 8m gerade dann 3x 30 Grad 3m gerade und dann 3x 30 Grad bei 60cm Tiefe in den Teich.
Denke schon das die Pumpe auf alle Fälle das bringen müsste was die 2 16000er Aquaforte bringen.


----------



## Roland O. (19. Aug. 2021)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hi Roland
> Also die rückleitungen sind 110er ht rohr.
> Vom Filter raus einmal 90 Grad Bogen nach unten und dann 2 45 Grad Bogen.
> Nach 2m geht es gerade in den Teich
> ...


Wenn ich deine Zeilen richtig interpretiere, dann hast du ja im Prinzip keine wirkliche Förderhöhe sondern nur Reibungsverluste durch die Rohrleitung. Bin mir fast sicher, dass die Pumpe in diesem Fall mehr bringen sollte. 

LG
Roland


----------



## koiteich1 (19. Aug. 2021)

Das stimmt Förderhöhe gibt es keine da die rückleitungen unter dem Wasserspiegel liegen.
Denke das ich am Ende des Jahres auf die Pumpe wechseln werde.


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2021)

Förderhöhe gibt es immer. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Marinaqua (21. Aug. 2021)

Hallo 4711LIMA  Die MP50M3 Pumpe  wird direkt mit  Gummi-Muffe an den Trommler angeschlossen​


----------



## Marinaqua (21. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Nicht schlecht dieses Teil  .
> Ist dir bekannt ob es verschiedene Versionen gibt ?
> Aber eigentlich braucht man das nicht und "Luft" nach oben ist immer gut.


Ja, es gibt die kompakte Version PP30  die die gleichen Werte  wie die MP50M3 hat. Die PP3 wird  getaucht eingesetzt und kann Horozontal  oder Vertikal eingebaut werden


----------



## Roland O. (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe jetzt auch noch die Förderhöhe der Propellerpumpe MP-50 M3 ermittelt, aber seht selbst:
[youtube]



_]View: https://youtu.be/JPIrT6iu3NM[/youtube]_


LG
Roland


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Roland! 
Wird die Pumpe mit dem HT - Rohr verbaut, eigentlich so ausgeliefert? 
Oder muß man das allein bewerkstelligen? 
Wenn sie soviel "Bums" hat, wie oder wo wird sie gegen verrutschen gesichert?


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Aug. 2021)

Was mir in dem Video jetzt erst aufgefallen ist das der Kontroller 10 Stufen haben soll.
Dachte wie getestet bei 30-60 -100-130 und 160 watt
Also 5 Stufen.
Wie sind die anderen Stufen unterteilt?


----------



## Roland O. (27. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Wird die Pumpe mit dem HT - Rohr verbaut, eigentlich so ausgeliefert?
> Oder muß man das allein bewerkstelligen?
> Wenn sie soviel "Bums" hat, wie oder wo wird sie gegen verrutschen gesichert?


Hallo Ron,
die Pumpe wird fertig zusammengestellt geliefert, da muss man grundsätzlich nichts selber machen. Ich habe zwar das HT-Rohr noch mit zwei Schrauben am Motor fixiert, aber ich denke das muss man nicht tun. Ansonsten muss man die Pumpe irgendwie im Filter oder Teich fixieren, damit sie nicht verrutscht - z.b. mit einer Rohrschelle.

LG
Roland

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Aug. 2021



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Was mir in dem Video jetzt erst aufgefallen ist das der Kontroller 10 Stufen haben soll.
> Dachte wie getestet bei 30-60 -100-130 und 160 watt
> Also 5 Stufen.
> Wie sind die anderen Stufen unterteilt?


Muss ich mal abschreiben, hab ich leider nicht notiert!

LG
Roland


----------



## toschbaer (28. Aug. 2021)

das kann Sam doch beantworten


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Aug. 2021)

Was mich noch interessieren würde
Was macht die Pumpe nach einem Stromausfall?
Startet die dann wieder mit der eingestellten Wattzahl ?


----------



## Roland O. (28. Aug. 2021)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde
> Was macht die Pumpe nach einem Stromausfall?
> Startet die dann wieder mit der eingestellten Wattzahl ?


Ja, die startet wieder mit der letzt eingestellten Wattzahl.

Die Leistungsstufen sind ca. wie folgt einzustellen:
30, 45, 60, 75, 90, 100, 115, 130, 145, 160 Watt 

LG
Roland


----------



## Andreas 82487 (28. Aug. 2021)

Marinaqua schrieb:


> Hallo 4711LIMA  Die MP50M3 Pumpe  wird direkt mit  Gummi-Muffe an den Trommler angeschlossen​


Hallo Sam,
kann man durch umdrehen des Propellers die Fließrichtung umkehren?
So wäre es mir möglich diese Pumpe ohne rießen Maßmahmen an das Ende meiner Filterkete zu installieren.
Gruß Andy


----------



## Marinaqua (5. Sep. 2021)

Es reicht  2 phasen zu wechseln um den propeller andersrum drehen zu lassen


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Sep. 2021)

So habe mir bei Sam letzte Woche 2 PP 30 Pumpen bestellt.
Lieferung von einem auf den anderen Tag.
Zu den Pumpen.
hatte vorher 2 Aquaforte HF 16000 am laufen mit zusammen155 Watt ( 75 Watt pro Pumpe)
Ausgelitert hatte ich nie auch nicht jetzt.
Habe die 2 PP 30 eingebaut (einfach auf die 2 110er Ausgänge gesteckt) und beide auf der niedrigsten Stufe 30 Watt laufen lassen.
Am Wasserstand in der Filterkammer den ich vorher gemessen hatte sah ich das dies fast genau die Durchflussmenge der beiden HF 16000er war.(Spühlzeiten vom Trommler waren auch die selben wie vorher)
Etwas gespielt und zum Schluß bin ich mit 100 Watt bei wesentlich mehr Durchfluss und weniger Verbrauch wie mit den HF Pumpen.
Jetziger Stand einmal 44 Watt und einmal 56 Watt
Vorteil der 2 Pumpen:
Wenn eine mal ausfallen sollte kann ich die 2. pumpe mit fast der selben Durchflussmenge weiterfahren.(wären dann 155 Watt bei ca. 35m³

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden
Hatte vorher eigentlich sauberes Wasser aber seit die 2 neuen Pumpen laufen ist es kristallklar 
Denke mal das die 2 HF vieleicht zusammen nur 23-24m³ gebracht haben


----------

